# Copper Bolus- Should I be worried?



## Rachel Crane (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm a new goat mom, and learning fast. However, I gave my goats a copper bolus for the first time today and couldn't get them to swallow it. Out of naivety and despairity, I broke it open and put in on a graham cracker to give to them at way. 

I now realize that I probably shouldn't have done that. Should I be worried about harming them due to this? 

Help a girl out, please!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

No issues, you can top dress bolus on anything you want. The hype about chewing and all is just hype. I've always top dressed and it's always worked for me. 
I put the copper in fig nuttens. Works great!


----------

